# welcome back



## shania3

How can I say "welcome back" in Greek with english alphabet


----------



## ireney

Καλώς ήρθες πάλι
Καλώς ήρθατε πάλι

Singular
Plural (for many or formal for one person)


----------



## ireney

In English characters

KalOs Irthes pAli
KalOs Irthate pAli

th as in theatre
all a as in pack
all o as in omnibus
all i as in ink
e as in elephant


----------



## parakseno

Geia!

You can also say,
καλώς ξαναγύρισες! (kalos ksanagyrises)

One remark about Irene's post though...


> all a as in pack


The Greek /a/ is much closer to the way one pronounces /u/ in "c*u*t".

As for the gamma ("γ"), don't know how to explain its pronunciation as it's a sound that doesn't appear in English... Well, in this case (γ+υ) it's somewhat close to the /y/ in "you" but trying to stick your tongue to the palate (see here for more information and a sound sample). I won't mention how it's pronounced in other cases. (unless you're interested, of course).

Oh... and I have a question of my own: how would one form the aorist of ξανάρχομαι (ξανα- + έρχομαι): ξαναήρθα? It's another possible way of saying welcome back: καλώς <"short subjunctive" of ξανάρχομαι>.


----------



## ireney

parakseno "kalos ksanagyrises" sounds a bit strange to my ears.

"Kalos irthes pali" is an alternative. 
The thing is, we don't go for "welcome back" really.


----------



## parakseno

Oh, it's just that I've heard it used somewhere (can't remember exactly where... but I think it was a radio broadcast), well, anyway, you're the expert.


----------



## Billopoulos

"Καλώς μας βρήκες" is nice too!


----------



## ireney

Good one Billopoule but where's the "back" in that eh? 

Paraskeno I forgot to answe r your question!!! 

Yes, the Aorist is ξαναήρθα ή ξανάρθα. The other one I didn't get


----------

